# Fire 1st generation factory reset (super customers)



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi. I had to do a factory reset.  2 things I learned.  The caroseul has a 1000 book limit and you will need to sync after cleaning out every time. Also it goes from oldest to newest.
For 7000 books, it took about 4 hours to get it all restored.

PS: it seems i also cannot spell caroseul.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand what you mean. Are you saying you were actually downloading all 7000 books?  Or that somehow it got stuck trying to display all your cloud books on the carousel?  Anyway, sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, on the 1st Gen, it showed the whole library.  I don't have one still, so didn't realize that.  On later models, they don't show the whole library on the carousel.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even remember my first Fire having my _whole_ library -- but I could be mis-remembering. For sure, later devices seem to only have what you've loaded since you got it -- or it may go back to when you ordered it. But older stuff isn't there unless you go to the trouble to open it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure wish they'd make the carousel a toggled option.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure it shows everything. I still have mine. I remember when I first got it that I want through the trouble to take off the carousel everything I already read so I only have the unread books on it. That meant scrolling all the way to the end of my archive.   
Although I don't have quite 7000 books like Cin though. Didn't then and still don't. I think I had about 3000 at the time. That was before I cleaned out my archive and deleted a bunch of unreadables. 

Every time I pick up the old fire though and charge it up, I realize again just how solid that thing is. Its heavy, but its just really durable feeling. Its also really snappy. Of course now compared to the other fires, it looks pixelated and just not as sharp. But it was a fine device when it came out. 

I love the carousel, always have. I am sad I don't have it on my Nexus, although I read one can install some thingies to have it but I don't like complicated. The nexus has a more recent used listing which is similar, just not quite as nice.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I had to do a factory reset because the app memory had a major glitch.  When you register a first gen Fire, it shows all your books that are in the cloud.  Unless you own more than 1000 then it shows the oldest 1000 first.  Clean off the silly thing and repeat.

Oh and while we are on super customer (amazon's word), not all archives will show all your books.  Learned that when i did the kindle shuffle and was moving books from 1 device to another.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Oh and while we are on super customer (amazon's word), not all archives will show all your books.


I was searching archives on my Kindle for a book I knew I owned and it would not show up. I had to go online to Manage My Kindle to download it to the Kindle. Now I know why! That kind of stinks because here I thought I always had access to ALL my books.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Pickett,
Amazon customer service told me if i can't find a book ona particular archive, i could also use the call me feature and they will push the book to the device.
For the record, i have 3 ereaders, one fire and a tablet.  Plus Kindle for PC.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Sure wish they'd make the carousel a toggled option.


YES! Or at least let me control what goes on it in what order. Its completely useless *to me* in it's present state. I know some love it, and that is great... but I just can not seem to make it work for me.


----------

